# Anyone Have Experience With Styrian Goldings?



## MattC (8/1/09)

Hey all, I have 90g of Styrian Goldings (AA 2.3 %) was wondering if anyone had any all grain hints as to what to do with these? I was thinking about an ESB. Do you think this will suit the style ???

Any Ideas ???


----------



## 3G (8/1/09)

Great for late additions in an ESB


----------



## Ronin (8/1/09)

MattC said:


> Hey all, I have 90g of Styrian Goldings (AA 2.3 %) was wondering if anyone had any all grain hints as to what to do with these? I was thinking about an ESB. Do you think this will suit the style ???
> 
> Any Ideas ???



I used them in a belgian dubbel as well as a munich Helles...both beers turned out fantastic. Neither are the most hop driven beers, but the hints that came through were very nice. I was doing some research into using Wyeast 1469 and someone said styrian goldings suits that yeast really well (the combination in Timothy Taylor Landlord Ale, I believe), so it should work in a ESB. 

James


----------



## Hargie (8/1/09)

...Irish Red...


----------



## pmolou (8/1/09)

i'm on a belgian brewing phrase atm and used it in my blond and strong as 15min additions worked great combined with saaz my best brews since i started


----------



## Doc (8/1/09)

I second the Irish Red.
Styrian Goldings are one of my secret ingredients in my Irish Red.

Doc


----------



## MattC (8/1/09)

Doc said:


> I second the Irish Red.
> Styrian Goldings are one of my secret ingredients in my Irish Red.
> 
> Doc




Not so secret anymore DOC :icon_cheers:


----------



## Doc (8/1/09)

MattC said:


> Not so secret anymore DOC :icon_cheers:



Well, the recipe is in the RecipeDB.
It is one of those brews that took many iterations to get it to where I wanted it.
Styrian Goldings is the hop that makes it. CaraAroma is the grain.

Doc


----------



## jonw (8/1/09)

I've just dry hopped a batch of Flanders Brown with 90g Styrian Goldings Flowers. Bit too early to tell how it'll turn out.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/1/09)

I use Styrian for dry hopping my ESB's Bloody mouth watering :icon_drool2: 

BYB


----------



## Bribie G (8/1/09)

Although they are called Goldings they were actually bred from Fuggles which is confusing. I use them in late hopping (either for flavour or aroma) UK bitters and they are awesome. This afternoon, buddy and I just had multiple oral-gasms  drinking a few pints of my Pennine Bitter :icon_drool2:


----------



## buttersd70 (8/1/09)

styrian goldings.....step 1. Cook up. Step 2, shoot up. :icon_drool2: 

have used in Best and standard bitters, and Milds. Would work great in ESB, or Northern Brown. (or Nancy Southern brown, for that matter.)


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/1/09)

But...if you havent used them before, go easy, an unusual and kind of an aquired taste, they really stand out from other hops and its love or hate. The only keg I ever took to a party and returned with some left was an all styrian golden ale. If you like spicy vanillary unique hop flavours then get stuck in. If not just use a bit to get some complexity happening and get used to it. 90 g dry hop in a Flanders Brown? Sounds interesting.


----------



## kook (8/1/09)

jonw said:


> I've just dry hopped a batch of Flanders Brown with 90g Styrian Goldings Flowers. Bit too early to tell how it'll turn out.



Interesting! I'd love to hear how it turns out. I've always presumed that the flavours would clash.

That said, I've tried a Cantillon lambic dry hopped with cascade and it was awesome.


----------



## Damian44 (8/1/09)

Doc said:


> Well, the recipe is in the RecipeDB.
> It is one of those brews that took many iterations to get it to where I wanted it.
> Styrian Goldings is the hop that makes it. CaraAroma is the grain.
> 
> Doc




Doc your Irish Red recipe seems to be lost in the data base.


----------



## buttersd70 (8/1/09)

Damian44 said:


> Doc your Irish Red recipe seems to be lost in the data base.



link

I like the look of that a lot....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/1/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> But...if you havent used them before, go easy, an unusual and kind of an aquired taste, they really stand out from other hops and its love or hate. The only keg I ever took to a party and returned with some left was an all styrian golden ale. If you like spicy vanillary unique hop flavours then get stuck in. If not just use a bit to get some complexity happening and get used to it. 90 g dry hop in a Flanders Brown? Sounds interesting.



I have just dry hopped with 2 plugs of Styrians in a TTL type clone beer and would have to say that 
your observations are spot on there GL. The resultant beer has a spicy/grassy flavour which I like but
is totally different to what I expected.

C&B
TDA


----------



## jonw (13/1/09)

kook said:


> Interesting! I'd love to hear how it turns out. I've always presumed that the flavours would clash.



I kegged this brew after nearly a week with the dry hops in the secondary. It's come out really well - I'd be hard pushed to tell it from Orval.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## muckanic (13/1/09)

As a try-before-you-buy approach, I am fairly sure that both Tetley and Boddingtons use SGs for aroma, and both are available as imports in those funny nitrogen can thingies. The problem is, one can buys a couple of batches worth of aroma hops.


----------



## Tony (13/1/09)

Just about to chuck a cube of pale ale on a nottingham cake made with 100% NS Styrian Goldings flowers.

Will report back if i remember but they smelt great in the boiler!

VEry soft and mild with a spicy edge


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/09)

I've used them with Saaz in 2 AG belgians, 
and by themselves in a knk stout. All turned out fantastic.


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/09)

I love em late or 1g per litre for dry hopping in bitters, leave em in the keg (voille bag) till the beer tastes great, then fish em out. Yummmmm!!


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/09)

Only 28 grams Styrian Goldings dry hopped 


pumpy


----------



## buttersd70 (13/1/09)

Noice, pumpy, noice indeed....you kinda make me want to visit my sister in Camden, just so I can drop in to say 'ey up...


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Noice, pumpy, noice indeed....you kinda make me want to visit my sister in Camden, just so I can drop in to say 'ey up...



Let me know when you are coming Butters you are always welcome 

Give me some notice the beers are a bit run down after Christmas just building them up again 

Pumpy .


----------



## buttersd70 (13/1/09)

Not for a while, I'm afraid, me old mate....I've nae money for a trip....But it's certainly on the cards at _some _point.


----------



## lobo (27/10/09)

bump. am thinking of brewing a lager and am thinking of using these. any thoughts? after reading this post im thinking against it.

Lobo


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/09)

Styrian Goldings are grown in Slovenia which is the part of the former Yugoslavia lying just to the South of Austria. It was part of the old Austro-Hungarian Empire and they didn't grow hops there as a work experience exercise, they were and are a major supplier to the Austrian brewing industry. Apparently the SGs were used in Vienna Reds etc and should go well as an aroma hop in darker or red lagers. Because they are derived originally from Fuggles they might be a bit strange in lighter lagers and Pilseners but I can well imagine them in Dunkels, Vienna Reds etc. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (28/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Styrian Goldings are grown in Slovenia which is the part of the former Yugoslavia lying just to the South of Austria. It was part of the old Austro-Hungarian Empire and they didn't grow hops there as a work experience exercise, they were and are a major supplier to the Austrian brewing industry. Apparently the SGs were used in Vienna Reds etc and should go well as an aroma hop in darker or red lagers. Because they are derived originally from Fuggles they might be a bit strange in lighter lagers and Pilseners but I can well imagine them in Dunkels, Vienna Reds etc. :icon_cheers:


Ahh yes, Slovenia, what a lovely little country.
Caught a glimpse of some of these very hops growing on our way through Slovenia recently.



Anyway, beautiful hops. I find they seem to compliment the maltiness in the English bitters. The delicate spicy vanilla note about them really grows on you! :icon_drool2: 
I've tried the NZ flowers as well. Bit softer in flavour, very nice aromatic quality though.


----------



## hazard (28/10/09)

Muggus said:


> Anyway, beautiful hops. I find they seem to compliment the maltiness in the English bitters. The delicate spicy vanilla note about them really grows on you! :icon_drool2:
> I've tried the NZ flowers as well. Bit softer in flavour, very nice aromatic quality though.



I have heard that Whychwood Fiddler's Elbow is all Styrian Goldings. Grab one if you can and drink it to find out if you like these hops.


----------



## Muggus (28/10/09)

hazard said:


> I have heard that Whychwood Fiddler's Elbow is all Styrian Goldings. Grab one if you can and drink it to find out if you like these hops.


Had a bottle a a couple of years back. Not a bad drop actually, didn't realise it was Styrian.


----------



## 400d (29/10/09)

Hi to all. My first post here... 

I wanted to ask one thing. I have some Super styrian hops, and I was wondering if they are the same thing as Styrian Goldings?


----------



## Batz (29/10/09)

MattC said:


> Hey all, I have 90g of Styrian Goldings (AA 2.3 %) was wondering if anyone had any all grain hints as to what to do with these? I was thinking about an ESB. Do you think this will suit the style ???
> 
> Any Ideas ???



Yukky hop, chuck'em out


----------



## Screwtop (29/10/09)

Batz said:


> Yukky hop, chuck'em out




Mmmm wheat beer hopped with styrian :lol:

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete (29/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Mmmm wheat beer hopped with styrian :lol:
> 
> Screwy



Better still would be a *Banana* Wheat hopped with Styrian hey Batz?  

TP


----------

